# Eure ersten Spiele



## Dr Zoidberg (25. März 2008)

also mein erstes spiel was ich wirklich als diskette damals ncoh hatte war sim earth
das hatte sich mal mein vater gekauft
ich glaub ich hab sogar ncoh ne diskette aber die is wahrscheinlich schon längst leer
aber ich mochte das spiel nciht sirklich ich hab lieber fluffy´s adventure gespieltz


----------



## |-MH-| (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Überhaupt oder nur PC?


also überhaupt war es auf dem 1. Gameboy Tetris und Super Mario.


----------



## DanielX (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes Spiel war "X-Wing" und das war einfach nur geil das mit nem Joystick zu zocken. Das hab ich bestimmt Tage lang gezockt. Und ich weiß noch mein zweites Spiel war "Jazz Jack Rabit" das hab ich auch bis zum vergasen gezockt. Also wen ich so an die Spiele denke muss ich mir die umbedingt nochmal irgendwo besorgen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein allererstes Spiel war "Sonic - The Hedgehog" für den Sega Mega Drive. Die tollste 16 Bit-Spielkonsole zur damaligen Zeit.

Gebührend möchte ich dieses wunderbare Spiel nochmal ins rechte Licht rücken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher auch mein Avatar. Aber, pssst


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Grand Prix Circuit für den PC (DOS)  ok, das spiel kam 1988 und ich bin 86er jahrgang, aber wir haben erst ende 1990 unseren ersten pc bekommen und damit dieses spiel.

relativ zeitgleich gab es dann aber auch Commander Keen und Stunts


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Zelda & Mario Land 2 oder so^^ aufm GameBoy, man war das GOIL damals!!!

Davor noch paar Spiele auf nem Atari 2600 (den ich immernoch habe!), aber KA was da das erste Spiel war.

Dann, mit 6 Jahren ca, MORTAL KOMBAT auf dem SuperNintendo, OMG, was ein Erlebnis all die Fatalitys^^.....


----------



## Malkav85 (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Meine erste "Konsole" war der Game Boy  Und dort "Tetris" und "Super Mario Land 1"

Meinen ersten Computer erhielt ich mit 9 Jahren und spielte darauf "Holiday Island", "Schleichfahrt" und "Indianer Jones - The fate of atlantis" alles Kultspiele, wobei "Holiday Island" leider kam noch jemand kennt  Macht mir immer noch spaß und läuft sogar unter vista


----------



## dr.konkret (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Erstes Game? Yep, jeweils mit der Angabe des Systems...

- 1980, Atari 2600 --> Space Invaders 
- 1984, C64 --> Summer Games / Pitstop (gemeinsam gekauft)
- 1988, Amiga 500 --> Defender of the Crown

und dann kamen noch x PC-Spiele ab 1992, gefolgt von Playstation 1,2 und 3. Die Wii nicht zu vergessen


----------



## thecroatien (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

gta 1 und lego insel 1^^
man das warn geile zeiten


----------



## exa (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

mein erstes game war unter dos auf diskette:

agent, leider hab ich nie den 2 teil gespielt...


----------



## Player007 (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes PC-Game, war glaub ich TONIC TROUBLE, war total lustig^^
Für den Gameboy war es Mario irgendwas

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (25. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes überhaupt war iirc so ein Mini-Videospiel-Gerät vom Obletter, mit einer Art Raumschiff-Ballerspiel, ähnlich Space Invaders. später gabs dann einen Gameboy mit Tetris und Super Mario Land, und noch etwas später einen gebrauchten C64 mit den obligatorischen 200 Disketten dabei und unzähligen Spielen.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

vor dem sim earth habe ich auch schon space invaders und so gezockt auf meinem ersten pc (nem ibm)
da war ich allerdings erst 5 oder 4 daran kann ich mich nicht mehr sooo gut erinnern
hat aber spaß gemacht das weisss ich ncoh


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes PC Game war glaube ich Warcraft oder Rise of the Triad (sogar original )  DOOM war auch immer eine nette Abwechslung 

Vorher natürlich das ganze GameBoy zeugs durch wie Tetris, Zelda, SuperMario usw.


----------



## freakgothictrance (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Ich glaube mein erstes Spiel war Asterix & Obelix...das erste glaub ich...dann LBA2 wenns noch wer kennt...und dann AoE 1 und 2...und nfs 2 und fifa 98...das wars glaub ich damit hab ich ungefähr angefangen...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Erstes Spiel überhaupt war auf SNES Super Mario Land 1. 1995
Den Super Nintendo habe ich immernoch und funktionert einwandfrei.

Erstes PC-Spiel war Command & Conquer 2 Alarm Stufe Rot. 1998
Das hatte ich bei einem Freund Probe-Gespielt und wollte ab das einfach nur haben. Also ab zum Aldi und nen Rechner + Monitor gekauft (P2 266, 32MB RAM, 4MB Grafik, Win95,)

Und da ich denke das sich dafür niemand mehr interessiert. Das Add-on dazu habe ich als Sicherungskopie geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

ich habe nie ne konsole besessen - hatte zwar immer mal eine ausgeliehen aber was das für games damals waren (anfang der achtziger) weiss ich nicht mehr.
mein erstes game welches ich richtig gespielt habe war damals auf dem amiga bards tale... das war wohl 1985 oder so...


----------



## der_schnitter (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und da ich denke das sich dafür niemand mehr interessiert. Das Add-on dazu habe ich als Sicherungskopie geschenkt bekommen.


Alarmstufe Rot 1 war mein zweites Computerspiel.Leider bring ich es trotz XP-Patch und Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht mehr zum laufen 
(meine Fresse war das Spiel geil)
Mein erstes PC-Spiel war Sid Meyer's Gettysburg.Und zwar weil auf dem Aufdruck der CD ne Kanone drauf war  Lag einfach so rum und mir war langweilig.PC hatten wir auch rumstehen,weil meine Eltern unbedingt wollten,dass ich lerne,mit Computern umzugehen (heute bereuen sie es aber ).Also unter Anleitung des alten Herren installiert und losgezockt


----------



## Lee (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes Spiel war ( nicht lachen) Moorhuhn aufm PC.
Ich bin noch nicht ganz so alt wie ihr^^


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Gameboy > Tetris
NES > Zelda
SNES > Zelda
C64 > Ka wie das hieß, war nen Junp & Run, mit 4 anderen (son Zirkus Game, Klaxx und noch eins das mir nicht einfällt) auf ner Kassette die man hinten in den C64 reingesteckt hat.
N64 > SM64
PC > Turok 2, war damals richtig geil das Game.


----------



## Ecle (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes Spiel war Grand Prix 2. Echt das geilste Rennspiel damals....


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Ich glaub mein erstes Spiel war son ganz Billiges aus der Micky Maus.
Hieß Funk Flitzer. War aber für damalige Verhältnisse ne richtig geile Grafik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und dann war da noch mein Lieblingsspiel:
Der Jump'n'Run Titel "Jazz Jackrabbit"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

jazz jackrabbit hab ich auch noch als port für meinen pocket pc
aber ich persönlcih finde jjr2 viel lustiger besonders wegen spatz
der is sooo genial ich hab des zum vergasen gezockt


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

X-Wing und Wing Commander 2 (kennt wohl keine Sau mehr  )


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

och sag doch nicht sowas  ich hab hier gerade x-wing vor mir liegen  einmal die codetabelle, 5 disketten für das hauptspiel, 2 disketten für die erweiterung (upgrade kit) und weitere 2 disketten für die b-wing missionen. hat schon seine zeit gebraucht bis man alles installiert hatte ^^ 
genial find ich bei x-wing den "showroom" mit den ganzen schiffen und sämtlichen infos.

wing commander hab ich nur den ersten teil gespielt.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

boa ich hab mal wieder n geiles game ausgegraben das hab ich auhc früher gezockt als eins meiner ersten games
und zwar
space quest 6
das is voll geil habich gleich wieder draufgemacht


----------



## MrMorse (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

'M.U.L.E' auf dem C64.


----------



## storf (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Meine ersten beiden Spiele waren Tetris und Super Marioland auf'm GameBoy. Das erste PC-spiel das wirklich mir gehörte war 2000 Diablo 2, als ich meine ersten eigenen PC bekam. Alles davor gehörte nicht mir. Gezogt hab ich als erstes irgend so n ballerspiel  auf'n C 64 und auf PC X-wing und die Shooter der frühen 90'er jahre aus dem Hause id software


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein allererstes Spiel war Tennis auf einer hölzernen Konsole Ende der 70er Jahre. Zwei Balken und ein eckiger Ball. Mit einem Schieberegler waren so ca. 10 verschieden Modis wählbar. Es wurden sogar zwei Farben dargestellt. Weisse Balken auf schwarzem Grund. Trotzdem war diese Konsole unglaublich und hat damals die ganze Familie vor den Ferseher gebannt. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...das war sie - eine Mattel Intellivision von 1979. Die mit dem Schieberegler war dann wohl ein Atari 2600 im Jahre 1977.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

mhm, ich erinnere mich nur noch Schwamming an die damalige Zeit...
Need for Speed 2 ... (weiter reicht meine erinnerung nicht zurück....)
dann kam est viel später der gameboy (der dünne) mit einem einzigen spiel: donkey kong....


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*



Klutten schrieb:


> Mein allererstes Spiel war Tennis auf einer hölzernen Konsole Ende der 70er Jahre. Zwei Balken und ein eckiger Ball. Mit einem Schieberegler waren so ca. 10 verschieden Modis wählbar. Es wurden sogar zwei Farben dargestellt. Weisse Balken auf schwarzem Grund. Trotzdem war diese Konsole unglaublich und hat damals die ganze Familie vor den Ferseher gebannt.


Das 'Tennis' was du meinst, ist heute unter dem Namen *PONG* allgemein bekannt.

Gibt übrigens auch ein 'Remake' auf der Playstation 2


----------



## Adrenalize (26. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das 'Tennis' was du meinst, ist heute unter dem Namen *PONG* allgemein bekannt.


Nein, aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen war das kein Pong, sondern Tennis. 
Wir hatten auch so ein (anderes) Videospielsystem rumliegen, als ich noch recht klein war. Das hieß auch Tennis. Praktisch isses natürlich Pong, aber drauf stand was von Tennis (da Pong ja Atari gehörte).


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (27. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Die Reihenfolge pack ich zwar nicht aber Stunts,Weckers, Lotus, DasBoot, Price of Persia, Sim City 2000, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis waren meine ersten Games.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (27. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Caesar III, Pizza Syndicate, GTA2, Rollercoaster Tycoon und railroad Tycoon II waren die ersten Spiele, die Ich "richtig" gespielt habe.

dit: Hab noch Alarmstufe Rot vergessen


----------



## ugimen (27. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

mein erstes pc spiel war (glaub ich ) street fighter , MK , DooM 1, lemmings, wing commander, cannon fodder , Comanche(teil 3oder4),xtreme assault,gta1, prince of persia,ninja rabbit,fifa96, monkey island,day of tentakel, Commander Keen, SWIV ,
Turrican, Pacman,rockman(megaman) und nicht vergessen TETRIS UND PACMAN.
(ewig weiter...)

Ich weiß schon garnicht mehr welches wirklich mein erstes war, aber seit ca.1992-1993, bin ich video-spiele-süchtig und das ist auch gut so.

aber das ist nur ein kleiner geschmack von all den spielen die ich schon gespielt habe(damals). ich werd mir mal die zeit nehmen und mal alle spiele die ich je gespielt habe, aufschreiben und post´n(villeicht mach ich einen Thread auf).

dum di dum


----------



## Innos91 (27. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Allso mein erstes spiel war Asterix&Obelix auf dem PC!
Un aufm Gameboy Tetris un noch irgend was anderes ich weis aber nich mehr was es war.


----------



## el barto (27. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Meine ersten spiele waren Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel, C&C Alarmstufe Rot und Age of Empires 2. 
Age 2 war da grad ganz neu und lief grade so auf meiner Kiste!!! 
Bei vielen Einheiten ist er abgeschmiert^^.


----------



## Haekksler (27. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*



thecroatien schrieb:


> gta 1 und lego insel 1^^
> man das warn geile zeiten



göttlich lego insel 1^^ hatte ich auch,

an mein allererstes spiel kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber ich weiss noch dass ich, ausser diverser lernsoftware meiner eltern noch age of empires, "autobahnraser1" und worms2 hatte.

funk flizer hatte ich auch allerdings erst später.


----------



## ArturK (29. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Erste Videospiele? Hm damals noch Atari. der nächste große Durchbruch war dann Comodore 64.  Und so weiter, und so weiter...


----------



## Overlocked (29. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes Spiel war...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonrail (29. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes Spiel war SimCity 2000 auf einem 30 Mhz Rechner (weiß nicht mehr darüber...), war immer sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (30. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Also die ersten Spiele die ich aud dem guten altem Gamboy gespielt habe waren Tetris und Mario. Bei Vewrwandten konnte ich dann auch auf der SEGA Konsole Sonic spielen 

Mein erstes PC Speil war dann AGE of EMPIRES


----------



## genpro (30. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*



Dr-Datenschutz schrieb:


> Also die ersten Spiele die ich aud dem guten altem Gamboy gespielt habe waren Tetris und Mario. Bei Vewrwandten konnte ich dann auch auf der SEGA Konsole Sonic spielen
> 
> Mein erstes PC Speil war dann AGE of EMPIRES


Also da ich noch nicht so alt bin: 
Löwenzahn 1 & 2 auf dem Laptop von meinem Vater 
und dann NFS 2 & 3


----------



## Philster91 (31. März 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

mein erstes spiel war "Die Sims" aus dem jahre 2000. bin ja noch nicht ganz so alt. aber ich muss sagen, mein spielgeschmack hat sich extrem verändert.


----------



## darksplinter (2. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

- Block
- Icytower
- Mega Jump
- MArio
- Tetris
- U-Boott Riptide


----------



## ReNeY (2. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

auf dem Gameboy colour Pokemon rote Edition, man war das Game geil..*träum*

Dann auf der  PS1 Ruff n´Tumble, von dem Game hatte ich am Anfang ne zeitlang Albträume 
Dann Lego Racers und das beste Spiel aller Zeiten für PS1 Spryo, der erste Teil...das Game war so genial


----------



## SkastYX (2. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Aufm PC war es Pumukl, Kurz danach hatte ich meinen ersten Gameboy mit Tetris


----------



## y33H@ (4. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Am PC wars Anno 1602 

cYa


----------



## potzblitz (4. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mensch ist das lange her .... ich Glaube es war Elite auf einem Schneider CPC 464 Datasette und Anfang der 80 auf eine Konsole Tennis oder PingPong (zwei Balken ein Ball schwarz/weiß)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (4. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Das war damals auf dem Atari, ich glaub Bomberman oder sowas. Das erste an welches ich mich definitiv erinnere, ist Prince of Persia, auch noch auf dem Atari


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Hi, 
also angefangen hab ich mit einem Gameboy und Super Mario.....
-->>ich hab es nie wirklich durchgedaddelt aber es war immer wieder ein richtiger Spass.....
-->>Pokemon Rot und Army Men waren auch immer dabei!!!!!!

-->>Nach der Gameboyzeit habe ich dann Super Mario Party und noch einen anderen Teil der Super Mario Reihe auf dem N64 gespielt

-->>außerdem war da noch so ein Rennspiel für dan N64??
Den Namen habe ich leider vergessen, aber damals gab es für mich kein schöneres Spiel.......


----------



## Bang0o (4. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

mein erstes war GTA 2 auf meiner ersten Konsole, der Playstation 1 (die mit den Ecken)


----------



## kmf (4. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Might & Magic Clouds of Xeen und Darkside of Xeen. Ich glaub das war Teil 4 u. 5. Zusammen entstand daraus das Spiel Wold of Xeen. Hat mich 92/93 eine ganze Weile lang, sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau , in Bann gezogen.

/edit PC-Spiel wohlgemerkt. An meine 1. Games auf dem C64 kann ich mich längst nicht mehr richtig erinnern. Ich glaub Zauberschloss oder so, ein in Basic geschriebenes Game aus irgendeinem Printmag.


----------



## potzblitz (5. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mensch was hab ich damals Nächte lang aus dem Heft abgetippt  Und dann den Fehler finden wenn es nicht läuft....

Wer kann sich daran noch erinnern....

Hatte einen Schneider CPC 464 Datasette mit Monochrommonitor siehe hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schneider_CPC


----------



## B00 (13. April 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erstes Spiel Auf der VCS2600 war Boby geht nach hause
auf den Atari 800 XL war es Rasenmäher
Auf dem C64 war es Maniac Mansion


----------



## Damager (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Mein erste Pc-Spiel war Canonen Hill
Mit 4 Freunden auf einer Tastatur ein 2D Berg ausradieren mit den andern darauf.
Das war richtiges gameplay


----------



## hansi152 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Cultures - Die Entdeckung Vinlands
danach: Siedler IV

beides natprlich aufm PC(kA welcher das war, i-ein compaq-büro-PC)


----------



## lordofthe1337 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Civilizations II
auf nem Artist rechern ( PI 133Mhz..)


----------



## harlekin12 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Hallo,



potzblitz schrieb:


> Hatte einen Schneider CPC 464 Datasette mit Monochrommonitor siehe hier  Amstrad CPC â€“ Wikipedia


So einen Schneider hatte ich auch als ersten Computer. War das noch schön, wenn die eingebaute Datasette endlich nach 10 Minuten Quitschen und Piepsen das Jump-und-Run "Roland in the caves" geladen hatte. 

Gruss
harlekin12


----------



## Riezonator (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

Siedler II  auf nem 90mhz Pentium I hab ich mit 2 COM mäusen gegen meinen Bruder gezockt (geteilter bildschirm)
 war der hammer

naja das remake war ja nicht so toll


----------



## CiSaR (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*

digger und son spiel da warst du son astronaut und hast dich durch schlösser gekämpft weiß aber net mehr wie des heist leider weil das würde ich gerne nochmal zocken


----------



## boss3D (28. Juni 2008)

Meine ersten beiden Spiele _(für PC)_ waren *American Conquest* und *Age of Empires 1*, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, welches ich zuerst gespielt habe.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cami (28. Juni 2008)

Mein erstes war AOE 2 und Return to castle Wolfenstein, boah war das Spiel geil!


----------



## holzkreuz (5. Juli 2008)

Mein erstes Spiel war aufm C64 HotWheels

Ich fands damals richtig klasse 
Und danach kam als erstes Spiel aufm PC DooM


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Juli 2008)

auf'm nes moonwalker...auf dem pc war es simcity die vers. von windows 3.11


----------



## PCTom (5. Juli 2008)

ich sage nur einen Namen Pong  ich glaube ich werde alt


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: eure ersten spiele*



Dr-Datenschutz schrieb:


> .. waren Tetris und Mario. Bei Verwandten konnte ich dann auch auf der SEGA Konsole Sonic spielen


dazu fällt mir der damalige Konsolen und Überzeugungskrieg ein: _Mario oder Sonic?_ ein Mittelding ging mal garnicht..Heute ist es mir egal da rennen sogar beide in einem Spiel rum..


----------



## Potman (6. Juli 2008)

Meine ersten Spiele waren: Wolfenstein 3D, Topgun und CnC 1


----------



## DanielX (6. Juli 2008)

Mein erstes Game hab ich mit ca. 6 gespielt und das war "X-Wing" mit nem guten alten Logitech Wingman Extreme. 

Seit dem bin ich einfach ein Zocker, und hab damn auch mit 7 meinen ersten PC bekommen, vollgestopft mit geilen Spielen wie z.B "Jazz Jack Rabbit" oder "Commander Keen". 

Diese ganzen alten Spiele rocken einfach.


----------

